# Wheel Theft



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

The wheels on my GTO are very attractive – has anyone had any problems with wheel theft? What measures have you taken to avoid wheel theft?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a keyed lug nut set, Kinda pricey!

Your 5X120mm wheels will only fit another GTO or a 5-lug BMW.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

gogirl said:


> The wheels on my GTO are very attractive


 :confused :confused You can't be serious.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I really wouldnt worry about someone steeling your wheels. Because the car is Australian, the wheels were designed for the specific car and wont fit on anything else. And in order to sell them to a company you have to have proof you owned the car. We have wheels from our Grand Prix and we have to show proof we owned the car in order for the wheel place to buy them.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

gogirl said:


> The wheels on my GTO are very attractive


You're kidding of course............


----------



## SnoDrgn (Dec 21, 2004)

The dealer threw in a set of keyed lugs.... or at least they were in the glove box when I got the car.


----------

